# My Collection



## Lalli (Jun 22, 2006)

its like 4 in the morning here and exam revision is doing my head in grr  so i wanted to list my MAC. my baby brother broke my digi cam so i had to use my phone, never buy a phone just because its pink, im a sucker for anything pink! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 anyway im not a photoshop whizz so i just copy n pasted pics onto one page so i'll post it as a thumbnail and list what ive got, ive been collecting for around 3 months some of my stuff is missing cant be assd to get outta bed lmao oh and my sister has nicked some stuff and i couldnt take a picture of my pallette with the e/s in coz they were all coming out in one colour. ok here goes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*Face Stuff* 
Studio Fix Fluid NC30 
Studio Stick Foundation NC30 
MAC Prep + Prime. 
Blushcreme in Cheery 
Powder Blush in LoveCrush 
*Eyeshadows:* 
Aquadisiac 
Bitter 
Black Tied 
Electric Eel 
Steamy 
Tilt 
Melton Mauve 
Stars n Rockets 
Swish 
Hypnotique 
Say Yeh 
Carbon 
*Other eye stuff* 
Blacktrack f/l 
Delphic f/l 
Taupe 
Smoulder x2 
Ebony 
Shimmermint shadestick 
Graphito paint 
Artjam paint 
*Lipstuff* 
Tint Toons 
Shadblenders in sorcery n another shade its in my pocket somewhere!

* 
[*]Pigment samples too many to list
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
*Full Size Jars* 
Azreal Blue 
Nightlight 
Darksoul 
Frost 
*Brushes* 
129 
190 
192 
187 
162 
217 
129se 
316se 
219se 
239se 
239sh 
316 with cover 
*Other Stuff* 
Pallettes 
15 pan x2 
4 pan x2{going to crush pigments in this} 
MAC Tweezers x2 
MAC slim mirror 
Manicure wipes 
Brush Cleanser 
2 cases. 
Foundation pump


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 22, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## LuvBeMac (Jun 22, 2006)

it is really impressing for 3 month collection!!


----------



## Lalli (Jun 22, 2006)

think i spent too much..

can anyone advise me how to wash my brushes some are brand new and what i washed em but i dont think im re-shaping them properly


----------



## asnbrb (Jun 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lalli* 
_can anyone advise me how to wash my brushes some are brand new and what i washed em but i dont think im re-shaping them properly
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I use regular shampoo and conditioner although when you dry it, you're going to want to sit the brush so that the bristles hang over the edge of a table so it dries naturally.  I found that works the best for my brushes.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 22, 2006)

Nice collection!  Especially for just 3 months!  I am impressed that you spent the money on good tools (brushes).  That makes such a difference.

Asnbrb has a good point.  I use MAC brush cleaner on a washcloth almost every day.  When I do a deep clean, I use the brush cleaner and water, by hand.  The brush cleaner is good, IMO, as it has a cleansing ingredient, an anti-bacterial ingredient and a conditioning ingredient.   Make sure not to get water where the wood meets the ferrule (metal part), as that can weaken the adhesive and cause your brush to come apart.  When you are done with washing your brushes, squeeze the water out, reshape them, then lay them with the tip hanging off the edge of a counter. 

Caution:  

If you don't ring the water out well, you can get mildew growth in the brush.  Equally gross and smelly.

When you are washing your brush, stroke it from side to side in the cleaner.  Don't push it straight down into your hand or the washcloth.  That causes the tip to become misshapen.


----------



## quandolak (Jun 23, 2006)

...........


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 23, 2006)

oh wow!!


----------



## Lalli (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_Nice collection!  Especially for just 3 months!  I am impressed that you spent the money on good tools (brushes).  That makes such a difference.

Asnbrb has a good point.  I use MAC brush cleaner on a washcloth almost every day.  When I do a deep clean, I use the brush cleaner and water, by hand.  The brush cleaner is good, IMO, as it has a cleansing ingredient, an anti-bacterial ingredient and a conditioning ingredient.   Make sure not to get water where the wood meets the ferrule (metal part), as that can weaken the adhesive and cause your brush to come apart.  When you are done with washing your brushes, squeeze the water out, reshape them, then lay them with the tip hanging off the edge of a counter. 

Caution:  

If you don't ring the water out well, you can get mildew growth in the brush.  Equally gross and smelly.

When you are washing your brush, stroke it from side to side in the cleaner.  Don't push it straight down into your hand or the washcloth.  That causes the tip to become misshapen._

 

I'm glad i spent money on the brushes they're worth every penny!! thanx for the advice i'll wash my brushes out tonight and see how it goes.


----------



## LineausBH58 (Jun 23, 2006)

nice brush collection


----------



## calliestar (Jun 25, 2006)

Wow that's one heck of a collection for such a short period of time!!!  You've inspired me to get some brushes...seems like everybody loves them!


----------



## Lalli (Jun 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *calliestar* 
_Wow that's one heck of a collection for such a short period of time!!!  You've inspired me to get some brushes...seems like everybody loves them!_

 
I would definantly recommend them!! they are well worth the money and really nice to use! and from what i've read they last for ages


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 11, 2006)

Great collection!


----------

